# Cost? All Carbon Trek United Postal Service? Year?



## new roady (Jul 9, 2008)

Anybody got an idea on the estimated Cost and Year?

Trek United States Postal Service bike
OCLV Carbon fork and frame
ICON graphite series bars, seat stem, and clips
Shimano Ultegra all components
Rolf Vector Comp wheels
Pro TT seat


----------



## tim goodrich (Mar 10, 2008)

*USPS 5200 great wheels*

Vintage is probably1998-2002, I'm back on a road bike for the first time in years, did a lot of research came to the conclusion without spending a ton a used 5200 was a good (GREAT) way to get back on the road. 
About a year ago picked up a 2001 set up similar (pearl frame, full, clean, USPS decals, 9sp ultegra STI, w/ shimano 6501 computer and Selle seat) for 800. Love the CF frame, could've spent a ton more new and not get as much bike. Used 5200 was a great way to go w/o breaking the bank or being frustrated didn't get enough bike, 
Age, miles and condition should definitely be factored looking @ bike this age. Get a feel for miles and how/where stored, Only concern is the 9 speed becoming somewhat rare. Mine was 1 owner w/ paperwork, stored inside, 2400 mi on the computer, yea, could be fudged but the guy was cool. Swapped out the Vector Comps (solid bulletproof wheelset but heavy) for Rols, new rubber, 12-25 tooth cog set for hills, got a professional fit and was rolling @ >18# for under 1200, plus the ride is true classic! Bonus round! :thumbsup:


----------



## new roady (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the great info! I'm asking $1800 for it! That's what several of the mechanics at the bike shop said to start at. It is a 1999, size 56, and it has been stored out of the elements for the last 9 years b/c owner died in car accident. Spent $400 plus at bike barn to juice it up. My roomate road it the other day and loves it. A little out of his range though.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

new roady said:


> Thanks for the great info! I'm asking $1800 for it! That's what several of the mechanics at the bike shop said to start at. It is a 1999, size 56, and it has been stored out of the elements for the last 9 years b/c owner died in car accident. Spent $400 plus at bike barn to juice it up. My roomate road it the other day and loves it. A little out of his range though.


Sorry to say, but $1,800 is way more than someone should pay. I sold my 1999 5200 a month ago and got $800 for it. Yes, mine was well ridden, but in very good condition. The 99's still had a quill stem (which the original Icon stem needs to be replaced under recall by the way). $1,000 would be top dollar for a 99. $1,800 will get someone a newer 5900 or perhaps a 5.9 Madone with a lighter frame and Dura-Ace. Your 5200 is a very nice bike, but likely will not bring the dollars you want. You certainly would need to find someone that just has to have that model. Best of luck.


----------

